# How to create virtual drive using Nero?



## sakthirajesh (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi friends,
    How to create virtual drive using Nero?


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 4, 2007)

Start Nero Startsmart->Goto to Extras->Select "Mount a disc image"
Nero will take time installing the necessary drivers. After that, click on "enable First Drive"

Load the required image( .nrg or .iso only)


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 4, 2007)

If ur Nero Version doesnt have ImageDrive u can download the Shareware version here:

*www.brothersoft.com/file_disk_management/miscellaneous/nero_imagedrive_59653.html


----------



## cynosure (Nov 5, 2007)

You can also use Daemon tools. Its free and works with all kind of images (iso or nrg and maybe more)


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 5, 2007)

Follow the link below if u wanna download the latest version of daemon tools

*filehippo.com/download_daemon_tools/


----------

